# Worst snack/treat/food smell ever



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Dried tripe is the worst I have come across - even worse than fresh tripe, and very _lingering_ somehow!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Canned lamb tripe actually had my gag reflex going. Beef & Salmon I was fine but the lamb...I almost didn't make it! To this day that makes a total of two things that have set off my gag reflex just from smell.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

So tripe in general seems to be pretty bad as far as odors go.



KristaLynn said:


> Canned lamb tripe actually had my gag reflex going. Beef & Salmon I was fine but the lamb...I almost didn't make it! To this day that makes a total of two things that have set off my gag reflex just from smell.


I have to ask... what's the other thing? LOL.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

My nephew's diapers. Pick up dog poop, heck yeah! Change a poopy diaper, heck no! My mom always said he held still the best for me because he was so busy watching all my "drama".


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with fjm - canned/fresh tripe is not the best smell but geez… dried tripe is terrible! My husband made me toss it away.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Primal has FD nuggets that don't really smell & I have a hound dog's senses


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I got some canned TOTW venison, I did not think it was bad. I wondered if it was any good... because it did not smell too bad. Does anyone know?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing comes close to the stench of green tripe in any of its forms (and we tried raw, canned, and freeze dried), but regular bully sticks are a distant second. We learned our lesson early on and now only order the "Odor-Free" ones from bestbullysticks.com.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Nothing comes close to the stench of green tripe in any of its forms (and we tried raw, canned, and freeze dried), but regular bully sticks are a distant second. We learned our lesson early on and now only order the "Odor-Free" ones from bestbullysticks.com.


This!!! Absolutely the worst awful smell - and Bella loved the dang thing but OMG never ever ever again!!!

Hmmm "odor-free" I'll have to check those out... Course any chewy type item her ears get nasty - yuck!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

ALWAYS pick odour free bullies- even those aren't 100% so but at least they can be well tolerated eaten in house. As said, hormone/ antibiotic, grass fed cattle are, generally speaking, the least odiferous. Let's face it though, your dog _wants_ the stinky ones.

Ones to watch for:
*Barkworthies (nom nom nom)
Moo (but their blandness makes them boring to some dogs)


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Kloliver said:


> Let's face it though, your dog _wants_ the stinky ones.


So true!

The stinkier, the better. I vote too for dried tripe as The Worst Smell Ever. And yet I still buy it ....


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

JE-UK said:


> So true!
> 
> The stinkier, the better. I vote too for dried tripe as The Worst Smell Ever. And yet I still buy it ....


No seriously, folks, try Primal's freeze dried tripe. It's really quite odour free & dogs still love it.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

The tripe that I get is from a company called Nothing Added (they're based out of Guelph, Ontario). They sell dog treats that are 100% natural and in most cases, food-grade for human consumption (if you want to munch on rabbit ears and duck feet in your spare time). Based on that, I'm guessing tripe needs to be pretty stinky in its truest form. 

Whatever the case, Finley goes ga-ga for the tripe, just sniffing and licking her chops, as soon as I open the package.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Tripe is vile! I don't even have to smell it to heave!

Thankfully I give poppy frozen green tripe which If not allowed to thaw out too much is relatively odour free. As it's tripe Poppy wolfs it down before It even has a shot at thawing out.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My family has absolutely banned Solid Gold Canned Beef Tripe and non-odor free bully sticks :aetsch:

Tripe is purported to be excellent for dogs in early renal/kidney failure - I'm looking at you Jasper! So, I went on a tripe spree and here are my thoughts:

Vital Essentials 100% Freeze-Dried Raw Beef Tripe Treats have hardly any odor at all 
Amazon.com: Vital Essentials 100% Freeze-Dried Raw Beef Tripe Treats for Dogs, 5oz: Pet Supplies

Vital Essentials 100% Freeze-Dried Raw Beef Tripe Treats smell a bit but not too off-putting
Vital Essentials Frozen Beef Tripe Treats - BEOWOOF Provisions for Pets

Vital Essentials 100% Frozen Raw Beef Tripe Patties start to become fragrant as they thaw
Tripe Patties

Bingo-Mega Essential Food Topper Buffalo Tripe smells earthy but not overly so
Amazon.com: Bingo-Mega Essential Food Topper: Pet Supplies


ZiwiPeak Canned Venison & Lamb Tripe is quite tolerable
Amazon.com: ZiwiPeak All-Natural Real Meat Grain-Free Canned Dog Food - Lamb & Venison Tripe Recipe (12/13.5-Ounce cans): Pet Supplies

Tripett Canned NZ Lamb or Venison is a bit smelly but not a deal breaker
Amazon.com: Tripett New Zealand Green Lamb Tripe for Dogs (12/13-oz Cans): Pet Supplies

Tripett Canned Green Beef Tripe smells and is quite close to being banned by my family, but the poodles love it so much 





I try to make sure that Jasper and Lilah get a regular and consistent, sometimes twice daily, rotation of tripe regardless of the "bouquet". It is just so good for them that I have learned to hold my breath and fix their meals quickly!!!:afraid:


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Freeze dried fish treats. I forget what brand they are, but they are 100% freeze dried fish. I thought,hey what a great idea, no additives, no preservatives, etc, and what a great way to get more fishoils in to Ralph! GAG! As soon as I cracked the seal on the bag I knew I was never buying these things again. Ralph gobbled one down. I sealed the ziplock bag and put them in the laundry room where I keep his food. I could smell stinky fish in the whole house. The next day I went in to the laundry room and the tiny sealed bag of fish treats had made the entire room absolutley stink like fish. I kept the sealed bag in another sealed bag, and I could still smell them. I finally gave up and threw them out. That was nasty!


----------

